# Monster Mud Reaper



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Finished our MM grim reaper - here he is...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it!!! Nice Job!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice! How tall is he?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good..
is he still wet?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He's almost 7 feet tall. 

No, he's completely dry in that picture. I put a gloss poly on him when I sealed him - I want the lights to reflect on him.

:biggrineton:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Be sure to test the poly and make sure its resisting water before putting him out. Hes really cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh ok ..well as shiny as it is it will reflect real good then.
looking forward to the light shots


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks Good - I've still yet to make a reaper! Maybe next year!
Happy Haunting


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

nice work on this guy!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn work computer internet filters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

great work! he came out cool!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone - considering this was my first attempt at Monster Mud, and I had absolutely no idea what the heck I was doing, I'm very happy with how he turned out. And now that I know how easy it is to Monster Mud...I want to try my hand at a few more things...but that will have to wait until next year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job...he is shinny


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job!


----------

